# Introducing...



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

*
Redwood's Bonita Jewel of Destiny (Jewels)*

The girls are getting along great. Princess is quite the little mommy, she 'herds' Jewels where she wants her to go.. it's really cute.

She went all over with us in the car, and loves to go for rides. (Thank the Lord!)

She needs a bath... we picked her up in Terre Haute, IN at the show (outdoors) and she was into every single pile of dirt she could find. (Just like her big 'sister')


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How cute! They look like sisters!! Congratulations!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks!

My niece (4) told me today that Jewels was Princess' baby. She looks so much like her.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww, she is just darling!
Watch the coat pulling if you are going to be showing Princess, you will be amazed at how much coat little puppy teeth can distroy!  
But it sure looks like they are having a ball~!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

What a cutie! Makes me want another! 

..maybe when I get a house and get Capote housebroken..lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jodi - your new baby is adorable and they look so much alike, they could be sisters. 

Enjoy your girls,


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Jewels is precious..have fun watching them play together.

Now I really can't wait!


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Aww! How adorable!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

That is actually why we were going to wait on getting another one Katie~ but after the breeder called me to tell me she had 2 show dogs, instead of 1, we decided to go ahead and get her. 

I've been trying to stop that wrestling they want to do...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The two of them make a great pair. Good luck in the Shows When does Princess make her debut?


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Jodi, she's a doll! congrats


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute is that? They do look so much alike! Love the pics, Jodi. Jewels and Princess make a great pair.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Debbie, I sent in her entry for June 9th.. her bangs should be grown out enough by then, and it's a close by show.. so perfect for the first one.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

They are too cute together! There's nothin' better than Two Happy Havs  
_ (well, maybe three)_


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, three is even more fun!! More work and $$$ but fun. I just loved it when we brought the second home and we saw how they got along, it really is a nice feeling. I do have to agree with Mop Top, the coat pulling can be really bad for someone who is showing. My guys are not shown & I get yelled at by the groomer all the time about behind their ears. I cant wait till Logan outgrows that habit!!
2 Black & whites - I cant imagine. I get confused with names and they all look different - I bet you will be calling Princess -jEWELS IN no time!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are adorable together, Jodi!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jody,
I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days, so am just now trying to get caught up. Your new puppy Jewel, is a doll for sure.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi, Congratulations!!!!!!!!! They are both so beautiful. Best of luck.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jodi, They are a lovely matched set! I can hardly tell where one leaves off and the other begins. Once Jewels is larger, I bet people will ask if they are twins.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Jodi,

She is sooo cute!!! Thanks for the pictures. Guess What? You will not believe it!!! My husband said something like "I could start looking for Casper a play mate." I can't believe it. I was showing him pictures of puppies on line and he said why don't you check into it. I wonder what it will be like to have two in car seats???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, that is wonderful news!! Keep us up to date.
Laurie


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Jodie,

Will Havee have the breeder name like Jewels, or is that just for show dogs?

Jan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the photos of Jewels and Princess!They are both really cute!I can not get over how much they look alike!


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

They look like twins. Do they really look that much alike. I think they are adorable. Thanks for the pics


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Jan~ sorry, I just saw this.

I think it's up to you. She didn't specify it, but since Jewels is going to be shown, I wanted to have her kennel name in there, so they get 'credit' for producing a winning dog.  

I like having it there, because when you're researching lines, etc.. it makes it much easier to tell where the dog came from if the kennel name is in their AKC name.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Jodi--I think it's a nice thing too, to have the kennel name included. I think we'll do that.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: Jodi, we haven't heard from you for a while. How did Princess make out in her First Show? How is Jewels?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*She's a beauty!!*

They both are. How did the June show go?

eace: Trish


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are very cute. Love the shiny coats! 

Best,
Poornima


----------

